# New Hampshire Garden Railway Society



## CN7470 (Jan 9, 2013)

Welcome to the NHGRS Thread! Discuss about anything you like and about whats going on in the club.


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats go out to our new president, Richard Jenkins! Also big thanks to Don Sweet, our past president (and founder?) for all of his work and enthusiasm. 

Hope everyone has their snow equipment ready....I'm seeing nice soft, plow able snow out my window. If only I didn't have to work today!


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

is there are reason that NHGRS doesn't set up at Springfield show? 
dick


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

For me, the show is just far enough away that I would have to rent a hotel for the weekend. I suppose it's different when we go down to York, PA because it is a large scale-only event. Perhaps there are enough members who live closer to Springfield now that we could consider having a display, but I think we are a ways off from wanting to bring down Big Green. 

We do very well with the small local shows....they usual support a local cause or group...and they're much less stressful to attend.


----------



## CN7470 (Jan 9, 2013)

i took my Aristo plow out for a spin on my temporary oval in my front yard. Was hard to push it with my ruby but i then took away the plow and ran the engine light, worked really well that way!


----------



## CN7470 (Jan 9, 2013)

So when is the nearest live steam meet? Would like to participate one next month if there is one.


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't think there is anything scheduled for live steam until York, PA in the end of March...with Milford, NH shortly thereafter. There's usually a Manchester NH show, but I don't know if you can steam there. Come to the next meeting, you never know if someone might try to have an outdoor gathering. It can be tough this time of year due to iced track conditions....it's also hard to keep the butane flowing without warm water around the fuel tank.


----------



## CN7470 (Jan 9, 2013)

Dont worry Manchester is the next town over from me so i most likely will attend the meeting! Yah i have learned about the butane flowing part every time i have steamed outside... takes 5 to 8 minutes untiill the pressure guage moves, i try to help by shaking the engine a little to get the fuel flowing but it still takes that long. Cant wait till warmer weather! So is the Evergreen at the Milford show?


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello Jeff 
Nice to see we now have a thread for the club. I hope to display my modules at Milford this year. Probably could not do Springfield for the same reasons you stated.


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi CN, 
We haven't done evergreen at Milford the last couple years. The show is in April, so perhaps they might be more likely to set it up. It's kind of risk to leave it setup overnight outside...so that may be a factor. 

Hi Todd, 
Great to hear you're coming up with your modules! I have some family commitments that will likely keep me from bringing mine this year, but I hope to attend.


----------



## CN7470 (Jan 9, 2013)

oh that stinks, at least theres the little green. Im heading to the Springfield show and i kinda wish i could bring my loco to steam up there but i dont think there is any large scale steam groups there.


----------



## Vinny D (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi there,
I am down here in little Rhody, from looking around on line this looks to be about the closest club to me.
I have a fairly decent collection of trains and used to have a pretty nice outdoor layout but after getting divorced a few years back that took care of me having that!
Anyway, getting the itch to get back into it again and have found that the interest level in G-scale down here has really dried up.
The few local stores that used to have some G-scale in stock have either nothing, or the same old stock they had when I was buying stuff 7+ years ago!
Never messed with steam, just electric powered.
Would like to get out and see some trains run (including mine!) on a layout somewhere, maybe I can hook up with someone or catch a meeting some time.
And by the way....what the **** happened with the price on track!!? Good thing I salvaged mine after tearing apart my old layout.
Have fun,
Vinny


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Vinny, 
Welcome back to large scale! I hope you can come up and join us for a meeting or even our big show at Milford, NH. We can easily cure you of your lack of live steam! (sparkies are more than welcome too) You would have a good chance at running your trains at Milford.


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I think the track situation arose mainly from the increased price of copper and oil. Both materials, brass and plastic were affected, plus the oil cost of production and delivery. Combine that with the LGB collapse, perhaps resulting in a shortage of track...and an increase in demand of other brands.


----------



## Vinny D (Jan 25, 2013)

When is the show in Milford? is their a link/posting anywhere? 
(still trying to navigate this site, why is it that when a new post is added to a topic it does not bump it to the top of the page?)


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Vinny, this has been a problem since the middle of November. We hope a solution is near..

Chuck 

There are about five different threads about it.

Here is a link about the first thread, as you go through it you will find references to other threads.

chaos in the forums


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Vinny, 
I believe the Milford show is the first weekend in April. I'm sure this will be confirmed at the next meeting. 

Regarding the forum issue....I prefer to use the "My Topics" and "Active Topics" tabs/links found above the topic title.


----------



## CN7470 (Jan 9, 2013)

Can't wait for the meeting this Friday! Really looking forward to becoming a member and getting to know everyone.


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Fyi. This Friday's meeting will be postponed due to the impending blizzard. I will try to post the new date here, if nobody else beats me to it. Stay safe and think spring!


----------



## Vinny D (Jan 25, 2013)

I love it when they forecast snow in feet not inches!


----------



## dtetreault (Jan 23, 2008)

Vinny,

I am also in Rhode Island. I would welcome you to run some trains on my layout but as of tomorrow it will probably have 18" of snow on top of it. Maybe in Spring?
Dennis


----------



## Vinny D (Jan 25, 2013)

Posted By dtetreault on 07 Feb 2013 05:58 PM 
Vinny,

I am also in Rhode Island. I would welcome you to run some trains on my layout but as of tomorrow it will probably have 18" of snow on top of it. Maybe in Spring?
Dennis





Hey Dennis that would be great! I am hoping to get a new layout started this spring.
I am only about a block away from where Apponaug Color shop is in Warwick.


----------



## dtetreault (Jan 23, 2008)

Vinny,
I'm only a few miles up rt 1 in North Kingstown. I drive by Apponaug every day going to work.
Dennis


----------



## CN7470 (Jan 9, 2013)

Is the meeting now on the 15th because of the storm?


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

February meeting has been cancelled. Guess we'll see you on March.


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

March meeting has been rescheduled for March 15. (Snow again!). Ides of March....eep! 7pm


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

The Milford show is on April 6th and 7th at the Milford High School. We will also be at the Hooksett show on April 21 at the Cawley Middle School, with "Little Green" set up for live steam and electric, and also sparkies on the stage in the auditorium. The next NHGRS meeting is scheduled for Friday, April 12th, and Stan Ames will be giving a presentation on his experiences driving and firing full-sized live steam locomotives on the Cumbres & Toltec and at Woltszyn in Poland. The monthly meetings begin at 7:30 pm, and are currently held at the Red Cross donation center in Manchester, although we will be looking for a new venue in the coming months because the Red Cross is planning to repurpose the building that we currently use. New members and guests are always welcome!


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Update: Turns out the repurposing of the Red Cross building where we hold our monthly meetings was just a rumor among the staff there, and we have been informed that we will be able to continue to hold our monthly meetings there for the foreseeable future.

For any of you coming up to the Milford show next weekend, look for the NHGRS "Little Green" live steam layout, that's where I'll be running. Come on up and say hi, it's always nice to meet fellow MLS'ers.


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

Richard/et-al[/b]

While we did not get to see you today, 
young dog Austin was teaching some of us old dog new tricks.[/b]
*







*

PLEASE there must be some OTHER color than BLACK.....NA.....[/b]
*







*

At 7/8, even I can see these trains.....SWEET.....[/b]
*







*

Big Green Sparkie's track[/b]
*







*

*







*


----------



## CN7470 (Jan 9, 2013)

Is the next meeting this friday or next friday? I'm planning to attend the next meeting so i can become a member. Also are there any small scale steam-up's coming up around the southern NH region?


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By CN7470 on 04 Jun 2013 09:45 AM 
Is the next meeting this friday or next friday? I'm planning to attend the next meeting so i can become a member. Also are there any small scale steam-up's coming up around the southern NH region? 




Regular meeting is the 2nd friday of the month. That makes it the 14th this month. We are having a picnic and run yout trains event on the SJR&P at out house this Saturday (8th) in Chelmsford. You are welcome to join us. Send me an email and I will send you directions. Stan Ames


----------



## CN7470 (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks Stan, This is Cullen from last weekends operating session. I would love to come tomorrow with Connor and bring my Ruby and some of our cars. As for the Meeting, we cant attend because of work, but our father could stand in for us so we could still become members.


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By CN7470 on 07 Jun 2013 06:48 PM 
Thanks Stan, This is Cullen from last weekends operating session. I would love to come tomorrow with Connor and bring my Ruby and some of our cars. As for the Meeting, we cant attend because of work, but our father could stand in for us so we could still become members. 

Cullen 
Come on by. Several live steamers will be running. Barb will be here as well so no problem joining the NHGRS on Saturday. 

Might even fire up our 2-6-0 and have you teach me about how to add water while under steam.

Now we just have to hope the rain stops bu tomorrow afternoon.

Stan


----------

